# Japan Photos.



## manta22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Being an Army Brat, we lived in Japan 1947-1950 in Grant Heights, just on the edge of Tokyo. The main street there had been the runway for a Japanese fighter base. Here are some pictures from back in those days. This was taken at Haneda AFB- my sister Kathy and me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Boeing was showing of its new double-decker model, the Stratocruiser, at Ha



neda AFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jul 3, 2022)

American Christmas parade in downtown Tokyo in 1948. The Japanese were rather puzzled at what was going on.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2022)

My brother was born in 1950 and passed away 2 years ago.
Great pics.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> My brother was born in 1950 and passed away 2 years ago.
> Great pics.


I'm sorry to hear that. Best wishes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2022)

manta22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Best wishes.


Thanks. Please let me wish your good health and long life.


----------



## manta22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks. Please let me wish your good health and long life.


I don't remember how to spell it, Domo arigatto gozimas. I still remember a few words of Japanese but not spelling!.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

manta22 said:


> The Japanese were rather puzzled at what was going on.



I bet they were, that might have been a lot more leg that what was used to being seen in public... 

Thanks for posting, great photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2022)

My younger aunt was born in 1937. She had been inspired by such a new culture so much that she learnt English to be a typist later. I was inspired by her as she looked cool though she is just an old woman now. Also, one of my classmates at kindergarten was American from Hawaii. He also gave me culture shock. I remember lot now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

